

Joseph Kittinger's Parachute Jump from 102,800 ft (31,333 m) - Arjuna
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Excelsior

======
jschrf
Music video with footage of the jump, by Boards of Canada:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrBZeWjGjl8>

------
Arjuna
This is, quite simply, incredible (from the article):

"[...] hitting a peak of 614 miles an hour, nine-tenths the speed of sound at
my altitude."

